# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  LVL exposed to weather

## mullfitz

Does anyone know how long you can expose  LVL to rain and weather( Rough time ) 
I think the time frame might be two weeks but in Melbourne at the moment there is a fair bit of rain

----------


## ringtail

Is it H 3 ? If there is the potential for it to be exposed to weather in its final application ( like a deck bearer or veranda beam it must be painted all round prior to instalation

----------


## jimc

if your worried...paint it. The treated version of LVL is to protect from insect damage, not dry/wet rot per standard H3/H4 treatment. 
at least thats what the LVL manufacturer told me.

----------


## ringtail

Thats a bit odd jimc, Ive been told the exact opposite. Both Hyne and Wesbeam told me that their H3 treated LVL's are for outdoor and /or weather exposed applications and provide the same termite resistance as T2 timber and the same anti rot as any other H3 treated timber. The only thing they insist on is that they are painted all round.

----------


## bpj1968

I think the original post relates to short term exposure, before it is used indoors/sheltered.  Can't answer that as know nothing about LVL

----------


## Stan 101

> H3 treated LVL's are for outdoor and /or weather exposed applications and provide the same termite resistance as T2 timber and the same anti rot as any other H3 treated timber.

  What's even more interesting is if the above is the case, how they are managing to sell the product as H3 when the treatment is only H2. 
H2 is an envelope (only just penitrated the first few mm of timber) termite treatment. H3 is a full penetration treatment. 
To the OP, just anecdotally, when the LVLs came onto the market we took several samples of each supplier, added nail plates to some samples and left the others and threw them all up on a roof for 6 months. The results were interesting to say the least. 
I would follow manufacturer's guideline to the letter. LVL is an excellent product for correct application. The jury is still out on whether external application even when following guidelines is correct application. 
Cheers,

----------


## ringtail

Mmmm, not in my experience. They are full penetration right through H3. Ive used enough of them over the last year to see the full penetration of the treatment when cutting them, not just at the ends either. I thought I read on their website that they are treated during the gluing process ensuring a full treatment - could be wrong though.

----------


## jago

H3 can mean different uses  
LOSP  -indoor only and should have ends treated 
CCA (Copper Chrome Arsenic) decay and insect attack - outdoor use ...rough  header pine and some hardwoods  *ACQ (Alkaline Copper Quaternary)* fungal  and instect -  outdoor use  
CCH and Hyne both LOSP the  LVLs and suggest all cuts and sides treated against weather.

----------

